# 2017 tkm tourney



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

6th annual Travis Klynt Madden Memorial Fishing Tournament.

Over $27,000 cash and prizes payout

$150 per 4 man tem to register
$50 per pot

Heavy stringer- 5 trout or flounder; 2 slot reds
Heavy trout
Heavy red- slot
Spot pot
Heavy hardhead/gafftop
Big fish- salt or fresh water/any legal means

Based out of Inez,Tx and the Inez Community Center.

Boundaries: from the mouth of the Colorado River to Mesquite Bay
(East Matty= out of bounds/Mesquite Bay= out of bounds)
(W Matty, Lavaca, Kellers, Espirito Santo, San Antonio, Ayers all in play)

New this year- KID's CUP ages 15 and under
1st=$1000 scholarship
2nd=$500 scholarship
3rd= $250 scholarship
2-fish stringer saltwater species only (no sharks or stingrays)

Captain's meeting July 7th 5-9pm- register team and sign up for pots
First cast 12:01am July 8th
Weigh in: 3-6pm July 8th

For more info, call Keith Madden (361)648-4268


----------



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

Get those kiddos signed up!
Kids 15 and under can fish with the big tourney team, on their boat. Up to 4 kids on each team's boat. Their fish are their fish. Can't be pooled with the team's catch, and team can't "lend" the kids fish.

$1750 in scholarship money awarded to top 3 finishers.

2 fish stringer (no sharks/ no stingrays) all other saltwater species count.

email [email protected] or call (361)648-4268 for info.


----------



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

Get those kiddos signed up!
Kids 15 and under can fish with the big tourney team, on their boat. Up to 4 kids on each team's boat. Their fish are their fish. Can't be pooled with the team's catch, and team can't "lend" the kids fish.

$1750 in scholarship money awarded to top 3 finishers.

2 fish stringer (no sharks/ no stingrays) all other saltwater species count.

email [email protected] or call (361)648-4268 for info.


----------

